# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Where to purchase LOWA Boots?

## Ryan_Songhurst

Well, my  reasonably expensive La Sportiva's have turned into a good lesson on how to throw money away, only about twelve months use, probably 35-40 days hunting tops and they are wrecked (been well looked after just seams and rand/sole falling apart)
So I have decided I want to see what all the fuss is about and get some Tibet GTX's but im not paying the daylight robbery prices that they go for here (I would actually consider it to support local etc but after the tantrum the distributors threw over the overseas site selling them cheaper, they can go stuff themselves)
So, can anyone tell me where I can get some? I know that guys can still get them in, best to PM me in case the cry babies read this thread and run to mummy about it.
Cheers

----------


## tikka

Lowa TIBET GTX® WXL

----------


## outdoorlad

What currency is that in?

----------


## norsk

Lowa Mens Tibet GTX Boot | Cotswold Outdoor


I know what you mean about the daylight robbery prices.I think my Dad paid over $700 for his pair.FFS thats some mark up!

I am not sure if that outfit above will ship overseas,but if your not in a huge rush I could probably sort out a pair through a mate in the UK.

----------


## Gibo

$250 off @Dreamer  :Grin:  sorry not helpful

----------


## oraki

After my climb the other day, and almost loosing toenails, plus blisters etc, I might have to suck it up and get some decent boots. 
If those prices don't get much bigger with freight etc, I may consider getting some. Is it much of hassle/drama getting them in?

----------


## tikka

> What currency is that in?


Australian

----------


## Harryg

> Lowa TIBET GTX® WXL


Got a pair the same as this a couple of months ago from the same supplier under $400 landed

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Got a pair the same as this a couple of months ago from the same supplier under $400 landed


How long to turn up? Where are they shipped from?

----------


## Harryg

> How long to turn up? Where are they shipped from?


They took a few weeks came direct from the maker but was kept informer by email all the time from the maker

----------


## Ryan

I can vouch that Lowa are the best boots I've ever put my feet in.

----------


## Tahr

> I can vouch that Lowa are the best boots I've ever put my feet in.


What other brands have you tried, and in what sort of terrain?

----------


## Ryan

> What other brands have you tried, and in what sort of terrain?


Admittedly not a huge variety. Nike, Magnums (lol) Paraflex, Magnums and Lowa - the last two I've worn through dust, mud, water, rocks, tussock - pretty much all types of terrain found in NZ except snow whilst carrying a not insignificant amount of weight. The paraflex ones I found extremely slippery in wet conditions - ask   @Beavis I was falling everywhere the last hunting trip we were on. 

The Lowas I possess have an aggressive "chunky" tread pattern which helps significantly to gain traction on mud, wet grass. I am very satisfied with them - there may be more comfortable boots out there but I wouldn't be rushing out to change mine in a hurry.

https://www.lowaboots.com/mens/task-...z-6s-gtx%C2%AE

----------


## 223nut

I've converted from scarpa to Lowa, got mine through an outfit online in the uk

----------


## Shearer

Lowa Tibet GTX Backpacking Boot - Men's - Backpacking Boots - Men's Footwear - Footwear
Ooops. Just saw there is only one size left. Hope you have small feet.

----------


## Bundook

Hanwag.

----------


## Beavis

Gri Sports are ok for the money. I bought them to replace my Meindl's that I had for 7 years. They don't hold a candle to them but ok for half the money.

----------


## kotuku

try army&outdoors website chch and auckland look under boots.

----------


## hotsoup

Use both Scarpa & Lowa. Both great boots.

----------


## Slug

Hanwag, well under half price all up costs including visa costs. Five and a part morning working days to my door from Germany. True size shoe fit, size for size if you fit new balance wide sports shoes here in nz, no buggering around with 1/2 to 1 size bigger to compensate ill fitting.

----------


## Daniel Kwon

> Hanwag, well under half price all up costs including visa costs. Five and a part morning working days to my door from Germany. True size shoe fit, size for size if you fit new balance wide sports shoes here in nz, no buggering around with 1/2 to 1 size bigger to compensate ill fitting.


I had a pair of Hanwags too but I had to sell them. I don't have particularly wide feet but I found them to be a bit too uncomfortable for me. Build quality wise, they are superb, on par or even better than Lowas (IMHO). However, I would suggest that you try them on first before you get them.

----------


## Danny

What is the common consensus re the Tibet vs others ie Haix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

I've got Lowa Tibets and they are more comfortable than my old Meindl Island Pros, haven't tried any other brands such as hanwag, haix etc

----------


## Pop Shot

With all the new GST thresholds - where are people buying their Lowa's from now.... might try the Rangers.

----------


## Moa Hunter

Don't know the answer to your question above, but as a price reference I recently got a pair of Lowa Tibets direct out of Germany and they cost $380 NZD for the leather lined model which is not avail here.

----------


## Sarvo

> What is the common consensus re the Tibet vs others ie Haix. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wouldn't mind betting they both come from same factory - the Military versions anyway
The Haix don't have the name here like Tibet Lowa etc
The Hanwag I think very underrated here - but again on TM don't draw the attention they deserve

----------

